# Kangertech Toptank Nano 1.2Ohm or 1.5Ohm coils



## Effjh (22/12/15)

Hiya,

I have been searching but to no avail, anybody got stock of 1.2 or 1.5Ohm coils compatible with the Toptank Nano on my Subvod kit? 

Thanks


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (22/12/15)

You can use the square vertical OCC coils. The round could haven't been released by Kanger yet. We have the 1.5 in stock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/12/15)

http://www.complexchaos.com/collect.../products/kanger-subtank-occ-vertical-coil-v2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

